# Neuer PC stockt bei WOW, Hilfe erbeten



## Nasten Inastâte (14. Mai 2012)

Hi liebe Com,

ich habe mir gerade einen neuen PC zugelegt :
https://www.csl-computer.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=4442&cPath=&XTCsid=g36gm73o67juf7df1je0uu42m6

Habe alle Win7 updates gezogen, WoW im 64 bit CLienten gestartet, DirektX11 ist drauf und der aktuelle Grafikkartentreiber (Treiberversion: 8.961.0.0, Datum: 05.04.2012, Catalyt ist auch das aktuelle drauf). 

Das Problem ist nun ob ich WoW auf Ultra, Hoch oder Minimum spiele ich habe immer eine super Latenz und gute fps (60-300) aber trotzdem stockt das Bild immer wieder.

Weiterhin habe ich:
- alles neu installiert in wow über 64 bit
- alle Addons weggeschalten
- über Direktx 9 und 11 je versucht laufen zu lassen
- sämtliche Treiber auf dem PC durchgescheckt 

und das Problem besteht immer noch. Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß 

Nasten

PS.: durchschnittliche Prozessor/RAM Auslastung 0,4-20%


----------



## Fallensteller (14. Mai 2012)

moin moin, eventuell mal die Netzwerk Optimierung rausmachen. Optionen > Netzwerk > dann den oberen haken raus. 

Vielleicht ist es das, was stört 

Grüße Fallensteller


----------



## Cumulonimbus (14. Mai 2012)

Moin , 

könnte das vielleicht auch an WOW selber liegen? Ich habe das selbe Problem gestern gehabt. In Dalaran und Sturmwind stockte stetig das Bild. Ich habe widerum einen alten PC dualcore. 

beste Grüsse


----------



## Remaire (14. Mai 2012)

Moin Nasten Inastâte, 

- Was ist bei *Wiederholungsrate * eingestellt?
- Ist Vertikal-Sync aktiviert? Wenn Ja Aktivier mal Dreifach-Buffering.
- Ist evtl. in den PC Grafikeinstellung die falsche Herz Zahl eingestellt?

- Versuch mal einfach als Test WoW in der *32 bit* Version zu starten
  (Evtl. hast du nicht die richtige 64 bit Version)

- Versuch mal den Chache, WTF sowie Interface Ordner zu löschen
- Repair.exe starten


----------



## Xidish (14. Mai 2012)

Kann es evtl. am zu schwachen Netzteil liegen?
Denn für diese Grafikkarte wird ein 400W Natzteil empfohlen, wenn man dem Glauben schenken kann.

ansonsten 
Vertical Synch ausstellen - bringt paar fps (sollte auch nur bei Bildstörungen aktiviert sein).
Win Updates nochmals überprüfen - evtl. gibt es wieder neue Updates.
Ansonsten kann es auch an der Konfiguration des PCs liegen (unnötige Programme, die im Hintergrund ausgeführt werden, PC sehr defragmentiert etc.).


----------



## Belgor (14. Mai 2012)

Naja erstmal das Netzteil von 350W finde ich für die heutige Technik etwas zu low, was nicht heissen muss, dass es zu wenig ist. So mit 500W ist man aber auf der sicheren Seite. 

Mich wundert es nicht, das WoW auf Ultra und Hoch nicht flüssig läuft mit der Grafikkarte. Die HD 6570 ist nicht wirklich eine Gamerkarte, wo man alles auf hoch stellen kann. Ich habe eine 5770 und kann nicht auf Ultra/Hoch spielen, ich muss mir das immer selber einstellen. Man kann es nicht glauben, aber die WoW Grafik hat sich ja in den letzten Jahren mitentwickelt und ist keine 0815 Low Grafik. Gerade auch mit dem nächsten Addon, wird es wieder eine Verbesserung geben, wo ich mit meiner Karte wieder etwas runterschrauben muss.

Ich hätte da lieber zu einer 7770 gegriffen oder eine 6770 und wenn man viel Geld über hat eine HD 6950. Deine 6570 liegt bei etwa 50€ und bei dem Preis kann man sich auch in etwa die Leistung vorstellen. Eine gute mittelklassen Gamerkarte liegt bei etwa 150-200€.

Also ich glaube kaum, das du WoW mit dieser Karte auf Ultra/Hoch spielen kannst ohne das du ab und zu low FPS bekommst. Bei mir ist es ganz schlimm, wenn ich zur Primetime nach OG komme, da hab ich dann teilweise mit meiner Karte nur noch 20FPS.



Belgor


----------



## Ragoons (14. Mai 2012)

rechner is zwar gut und so aber die grafik karte is ja wohl mal absolut lächerlich da drin, die hat ja nochnichmal 2x 6polige stecker....
also am netzteil sollte es eigentlich nich liegen aber ein 550 watt teil wäre trotzdem von vorteil und kostet nix


----------



## Remaire (14. Mai 2012)

Ragoons schrieb:


> rechner is zwar gut und so aber die grafik karte is ja wohl mal absolut lächerlich da drin, die hat ja nochnichmal 2x 6polige stecker....
> also am netzteil sollte es eigentlich nich liegen aber ein 550 watt teil wäre trotzdem von vorteil und kostet nix


Total sinnlose Antwort.

Er wollte nicht wissen wie scheiße ihr die Teile seines PC's findet. Sondern warum sein Bild stockt trotz guter FPS.
Ich bezweifel zwar auch das mit der Grafikkarte WoW auf Ultra mit den FPS läuft aber das ist nebensache.

Probier die Sachen mal wie in meinem ersten Post geschrieben.

Gruß


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2012)

Würde vorsichtshalber mal formatieren, ist ja kein großer Aufwand und dann mal gucken obs was bringt.

Und bei "Bild stocken" erstmal genau klären, ob es Laggs (Internetverbindung) sind oder obs Ruckler (Hardware) sind.


----------



## Belgor (14. Mai 2012)

Ich tip mal auf Hardwareruckler wegen der Grafikkarte. Reicht ja schon wenn die FPS für 1 Sekunde in den Keller gehen und wenn man guckt hat man wieder 60FPS.


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2012)

Stellt sich nur die Frage, warum die FPS zwischen 20 und 60 schwanken.
Vielleicht zu wenig Strom... wenns Netzteil schrott ist.

Unter dem Link steht ja nur "350 watt silent"... könnte ein Chinaböller sein.


----------



## bemuehung (14. Mai 2012)

trotzalledem reicht das NT locker für ne HD6570 , verbraucht doch nichts das Teil 

Gaming Leistung aber auch "fürn Arsch"

6Core bringt auch nix , da is z.b. n DualCore i3-2100/2120 von Intel besser geeignet für WoW , nVidia Karten meist auch besser aber in der Preisklasse einfach schlechtes P/L Verhältnis

ne GT550 würde sicher gehn aber da kriegst für den Preis fast schon ne HD6850

wie sehen denn die Grafiksettings aus ?


btw der Preis is ne Frechheit , wenns geht zurück das Teil

da kann man was sehr viel besseres zusammenstellen grade was NT , Grafik , Mainboard angeht

Board kostet auch nur 30-40Euro , Netzteil wahrscheinlich nur 15Euro

16GB RAM brauch auch kein Mensch da würden sogar 4GB reichen 


sry fürs meckern


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Mai 2012)

Das nennt man wohl arglistige Täuschung, man kann damit vl. Solitär spielen mehr aber auch nicht. Es ist klar, das bei so einem Billigpc WoW nicht richtig läuft, geb das Teil zurück, für 600,- bekommst du was viel besseres.

-Office Grafikkarte
Dank *2048 MB Grafikspeicher* und der DirectX®11 Gaming-Architektur kommen Sie in den Genuss detailreicher, dynamischer Darstellungen bei aktuellen Spielehits*
*-> völliger Humbug 2GB RAM bringen dir bei ner Office-Karte auch nichts, genauso wenig wie dx11. *
*
Ich würde mich nicht um eine Problemlösung kümmern, sondern das Teil zurückschicken. 


Remaire schrieb:


> Total sinnlose Antwort.
> 
> Er wollte nicht wissen wie scheiße ihr die Teile seines PC's findet. Sondern warum sein Bild stockt trotz guter FPS.




Ich nehme stark an, dass beim Berechnen der ganzen Daten die GPU nahe an 100% Auslastung werkelt und beim Erreichen, das Spiel dann ruckelt.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Mai 2012)

Die Grafikkarte ist schlicht zu schwach. Da ist leider wieder mal jemand auf die irreführenden Werbesprüche reingefallen. Wie schon Blut und Donner angemerkt hat, bringt 2GB Vram und DirectX 11 usw. nichts, wenn der Grafikchip an sich einfach zu langsam ist.

In diesem Fall (und wenn es vor allem um WOW geht) würde ich leider auch dazu raten müssen

a) du wechselst die Grafikkarte und holst dir mindestens eine 6870/7770 (und ja, die ist sehr viel schneller, auch wenn sie nur 1 GB Vram hat)
b) du gibst das Teil zurück und holst dir insgesamt einen anderen Rechner, wo du mehr Leistung für dein Geld hast:

Intel Dualcore (für WoW)
+7850


----------



## bemuehung (14. Mai 2012)

Addons deaktivieren *ungleich* Interface/WTF/Cache Ordner löschen


----------



## Ragoons (15. Mai 2012)

@remaire meine antwort war keine sinnlose antwort sondern einfach eine tatsache ,wenn die grafikkarte kacke is kannste auc nicht ruckelfrei spielen und fertig


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. Mai 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> man kann damit vl. Solitär spielen mehr aber auch nicht.



Na nun lass mal die Kirche im Dorf.
Ich habe noch einen Dell Inspiron 6400 Laptop von 2005, der gelegentlich zum Einsatz kommt. Selbst der reicht noch zum flüssigen zocken, wenngleich man damit seit Cata auch kein Dungeon mehr betreten will.

Prozessor - Intel Core Duo T2300 1.66 GHz 667 MHz FSB
Mainboard - Intel 945PMSpeicher - 1024 MB, DDR2, PC5300
Grafikkarte - Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Mai 2012)

Klar war das ne Hyperbel, aber ganz ehrlich, ich will dich sehen, wie du mit dem Teil was du gepostet hast das aktuelle WoW (egal in welchen Grafikeinstellungen, kannst meinetwegen VGA-Auflösung nehmen) flüssig (>30 fps) spielen willst...


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (15. Mai 2012)

Danke schonmal für die vielen Meldungen.

Also das Problem besteht weiterhin ich habe jetzt folgendes versucht:
- 32 Bit starten
- vert. syn. aktivieren/deaktivieren
-Grafik auf das absolut niedrigste gesetzt
-alle Treiber gechekt
- ohne Addons gestartet (WTF etc gelöscht)
- Internetverbindung DSL16k (nur als Info) und HSDPA getestet
- Netzteil gecheckt (ist vollkommen in Ordnung)
- Core-Temperaturen sind alle im Limit
- Auslatung des PC liegt wenn ich wow auf habe bei 4% im CPU, RAM-Nutzung: max.20%, Graka: läuft auf bis zu 50% Leistung (Speicherauslastung)

PS: von INTEL halte ich generell nichts, da die mit vieler anderer Hardware Kompatibilitätsprobleme haben und einfach nen sch**** P/L-Verhältnis haben.


----------



## Xidish (15. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie sich fps Schwankungen zwischen 60 und 300 auf evtl.es Ruckeln auswirken.
Doch ich bin nachwievor der Ansicht, daß das Ruckeln nicht unbedingt von der Stärke der Grafikarte kommt.

Und es ist völlig egal ob 1x 6pin Netzanschluss vorhanden ist - oder ob 2x 6pin.
Wenn die Karte nur einen 6pol benötigt ist das völlig ok.
Mehr Anschlüsse bedeuten nur, daß sie extra mehr Strom benötigt.

Wie gesagt, für die Karte sind 400W empfohlen (laut Datenblatt) - hier ist nur ein 350W Netzteil gegeben.
Zudem bezieht die GraKa ihren Strom direkt aus dem Board (hat keinen extra Stromanschluss).
Da könnten jenachdem, was sonst noch Strom bedarf, das vorhandene Netzteil recht knapp sein.

Mein System scheint deutlich schwächer zu sein (ok hab ne GF 250 GTS) und läuft auf "benutzerdefiniert hoch" sehr flüssig.
Mit dieser Hardware hier sollte es wenigstens auf niedrig bis mittel flüssig laufen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Mai 2012)

Die HD6570 hohlt sich ihren Strom komplett über das PCIe Interface, die brauch nichmal nen 4 poligen Anschluss... 
Deswegen ja auch "Office Grafikkarte"
Ich bleibe dabei, schick das Teil zurück allein schon weil der Händler das nicht bringen kann, sowas als "für aktuelle Spiele geeignet" anzupreisen.

Übrigens, der G92 von deiner GTS250 ist zwar für Hardwarebegriffe schon uralt (etwa 5 Jahre), war damals aber Highend. die HD6570 ist auch wenn sie 4 Jahre später released wurde, immernoch die zweitschwächste Grafikkarte, der HD6xxx Generation von AMD.


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (16. Mai 2012)

Also ist euer Vorschlag ein anderes Netzteil versuchen.... 
Sonst noch irgendwelche Ideen die nichts mit zurückschicken zu tun haben?^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. Mai 2012)

ja, kein unnötiges geld in ein netzteil investieren...


----------



## Caps-lock (16. Mai 2012)

> PS: von INTEL halte ich generell nichts, da die mit vieler anderer Hardware Kompatibilitätsprobleme haben und einfach nen sch**** P/L-Verhältnis haben.



Ich persönlich hab noch kein Hardwarebauteil erlebt, dass wegen nem Intelprozi ausgestiegen ist. Zumindest nicht in den letzen 5-10 Jahren.
Und über das Thema das Intelprozi mehr Leistung haben, bei weniger Stromverbrauch und halt etwas mehr kosten (also mehr Leistung haben und mehr kosten) wurde ja schon oft genug im Forum geredet.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch, dass die Graka einfach nur brechend langsamen DDR3 Speicher hat und die Ruckler dann kommen, wenn neue Texturen geladen werden.

Du musst dir einfach folgende Frage stellen:
Möchtest du in deinem brandneuen Gamingpc sofort Hardware wechseln, damit sehr wahrscheinlich die Garantie zum Teufel schicken und eine Grafikkarte haben, die in Benchmarks langsamer als meine 4 Jahre alte 4870 ist.
Und noch ein Punkt zum nachdenken: Eine 450 GTS die knapp 2 Jahre alt ist und damals eine Gaminggraka zum Einstieg war ist knapp doppelt so schnell wie deine.


----------



## Klos1 (16. Mai 2012)

Nasten schrieb:


> Also ist euer Vorschlag ein anderes Netzteil versuchen....
> Sonst noch irgendwelche Ideen die nichts mit zurückschicken zu tun haben?^^



Nein, um Gottes Willen. Bloß nicht! Dein Netzteil reicht. Und wenn es nicht reichen würde, dann würde es sich ganz bestimmt nicht in FPS-Schwankungen äußern.
Dann würde dein Rechner schlicht ausgehen. Zuerst brechen die Spannungen ein und dann gibt es nen Reboot.

Was auch immer es ist, dein Netzteil verursacht bestimmt keine Performance-Probleme. Vielleicht ist die Karte ja wirklich zu schwach. Es ist, wie ja schon gesagt wurde, keine Karte zum Spielen.
Dennoch mutet es etwas komisch ein, dass deine Performance-Probleme offensichtlich unabhängig von der Grafikeinsellung gleichbleibend sind.

Unter dem Strich würd ich das Teil aber auch zurückgeben. Du wolltest nen Rechner zum Spielen und hast dir einen zum arbeiten gekauft.
Das passt halt nicht so wirklich zusammen.


----------



## Night2010 (20. Mai 2012)

Entweder zurückgeben, oder neues Netzteil und Grafikkarte kaufen.

Bzw. Mal richtig auf der Seite gucken, den man kann den Rechner selber zusammenstellen.

Der Rechner kostet 599 + Win und Installation.

Geht man davon aus, das man alles neu Kaufen muss.

XYZ Gehäuse ~20&#8364;

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 550W ~58&#8364;

Board: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 ~53&#8364;

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition ~90&#8364;

Speicher: 2x4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 1333 ~38&#8364;

Grafikkarte: HIS Radeon HD 7850 ~210&#8364;

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 2000GB ~100&#8364;

DVD Brenner ~20&#8364;

Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit ~80&#8364;

------------------------669&#8364;----------------

Da fehlen jetzt aber noch die Arbeitszeit fürs zusammenbauen und fürs Win Installieren.

Stellt man jetzt bei der Grafikkarte ne HD 7850 auf der Seite ein, ist man bei knapp 800&#8364; und dann wird da auch ein stärkeres Netzteil drin sein.
Zwar auch wieder billigscheisse, aber so das der Rechner läuft.



> Um moderne Multimedia-Anwendungen und aktuelle Games voll auskosten zu können, ist dieses PC-System mit einer AMD Radeon&#8482; HD 6570 Grafikkarte ausgestattet. Dank 2048 MB Grafikspeicher und der DirectX®11 Gaming-Architektur kommen Sie in den Genuss detailreicher, dynamischer Darstellungen bei aktuellen Spielehits. Um Ihre Bilder, Musik und Filme optimal speichern und verwalten zu können, sorgt die 2000 GB Festplatte für eine großzügige Speicherkapazität in diesem PC.



Das hätte er aber nicht schreiben dürfen, da es eben nicht der Wahrheit entspricht. Und dagegen kannst du angehen.



Xidish schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie sich fps Schwankungen zwischen 60 und 300 auf evtl.es Ruckeln auswirken.
> Doch ich bin nachwievor der Ansicht, daß das Ruckeln nicht unbedingt von der Stärke der Grafikarte kommt.
> 
> Und es ist völlig egal ob 1x 6pin Netzanschluss vorhanden ist - oder ob 2x 6pin.
> ...



Dir ist schon klar, warum die Hersteller 400Watt angeben?
Das ganze System ist damit gemeint, nicht nur die Grafikkarte. Das ist also nur absicherung und hat nichts mit dem Verbrauch der Karte zu tun.

2x6 Pin bedeutet, das die Karten zwar mehr Strom verbrauchen, aber auch mehr Leistung liefern.

Mit einem guten 550Watt NT kann man CF und SLI betreiber und zwar ohne Probleme.

Die 6570 gibt es auch mit GDDR3 Speicher und dann geht da nochmal etwas mehr Leistung flöten.


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. Mai 2012)

-


----------



## mristau (29. Mai 2012)

Eine PCIe Grafikkarte darf gemäß Standard nur 75W aus dem PCIe x16 Anschluss ziehen, die Anschlüsse sind auch so ausgelegt, also wenn die Grafikkarte keine extra Stecker hat, zieht sie auch unter Volllast nicht mehr.
Die Zusatzstecker liefern 6er 75W, 8er 150W max.
Da die genannte Karte keine Zusatzstecker hat, dürfte mit dem PC auch ein 200W Netzteil locker zurechtkommen, das 350W Netzteil reicht also sowas von locker aus.

Bei CF und SLI kommt es vor allem auf die Karten an, man kann aber die oben genannten Werte ca. nehmen

2x75 durch die Slots + z.B. 2x2x75 durch je 2 6er Stecker => 450W max. Leistung beide Grafikkarten, also sollten mit dem System min. 600W eingeplant werden


----------



## Night2010 (2. Juni 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> Eine PCIe Grafikkarte darf gemäß Standard nur 75W aus dem PCIe x16 Anschluss ziehen, die Anschlüsse sind auch so ausgelegt, also wenn die Grafikkarte keine extra Stecker hat, zieht sie auch unter Volllast nicht mehr.
> Die Zusatzstecker liefern 6er 75W, 8er 150W max.
> Da die genannte Karte keine Zusatzstecker hat, dürfte mit dem PC auch ein 200W Netzteil locker zurechtkommen, das 350W Netzteil reicht also sowas von locker aus.
> 
> ...



Das die Stecker so viel liefern, bedeutet nicht, das die Karten so viel brauchen 
Ganze System + 2xGTX 680 braucht unter Last keine 450 Watt beim Spielen.


----------



## mristau (2. Juni 2012)

deshalb habe ich ja immer geschrieben die maximale leistung die die karten ziehen dürfen, ob sie es tun ist ja ne andere Sache 
Aber in der Regel baut kein Hersteller 2 8er Stecker ran, wenn die Karte nie mehr als 150W braucht, da würde es auch ein 6er reichen.

Die Stecker markieren also das maximal mögliche für jede einzelne Karte und man kann sich schon etwa daran orientieren, wenn man ein neues Netzteil kauft. Ein gutes Netzteil liefert eh ~90% Effizienz auch bei 50% Last.


----------

